

Ask HN: Best Ruby News Sites? - techiferous

Which Ruby news sites do you use?  For example, http://planetrubyonrails.com and http://rubyflow.com.
======
gtani
these are pretty good at-a-glance type page views

<http://ruby.alltop.com/>

<http://www.reddit.com/r/ruby>

<http://searchyc.com/ruby?sort=by_date>

------
rbxbx
www.rubyinside.com tends to be pretty good, also trending repos on github and
following hackernews are usually good indicators of what's up and up in Ruby.

